

Flexbox app – the interactive cheat sheet for Flexbox - donjuancarlos
http://flex.rocks

======
donjuancarlos
Flexbox is a new CSS3 layout technology enabling developers to easily
construct complex layouts. Before Flexbox, those layouts were difficult or
impossible to achieve.

The Flexbox App is an interactive cheat sheet built with React. It allows you
to try out all the new Flexbox attributes with instant visual feedback. Once
you’re done playing around, you can use the tool to easily prototype actual
Flexbox layouts - and soon also export the CSS!

